# Goats attacked by dogs!



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

About an hour an a half ago at 3am my wife woke me up. We hear Prince, our (1/4 boer/1/4 nubian /1/2 angora) buck yelling and he sounded pissed off! I run out to find him battling it out with three neighborhood dogs that somehow got into our yard. They had been going at it for a little while before we heard the commotion. As I was trying to chase the dogs off Prince circled around put his back to me and fronted off the largest of the three dogs a german shepherd, to keep it off me I'm assuming.

With the interlopers successfully routed I came back to check on Prince, Belle, and Snow White. ( Our daughters named them) Belle and Snowy were perfectly fine, Prince protected his does beautifully so proud of him. He has some punctures at the base of his right ear, a few on his neck, a couple on right rear hock, and is favoring his left front leg as well. The punctures all appear to be shallow only one that had any blood is on the ear and there was very little at that....but a lot of dog saliva.

I was able to put some antibiotic ointment on the ear and neck. He is exhausted naturally. What else should I watch for with him and over how long of a period? I will post pictures if I can once it is light out. Here is pre fight pics of Prince until then

View attachment 40501


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Start him on an antibotic. Flush the wounds daily with iodine. Shoot, shovel, shut up.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah if those dogs ever venture back into my yard that will probably happen. Prince is doing good though he seemed glad I was sitting out there afterwards and was laying near me resting. I am going to be looking to see where thise dogs live and their owners will be getting a knock on their door!


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Start him on an antibiotic and keep wounds cleaned daily. Dog bites can get seriously infected even if they aren't too bad.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Keep on the lookout, because the dogs WILL be back. It is just the nature of dogs. When they find something 'fun' or 'tasty', they can't leave it alone. 

I am glad your Prince and girl are OK. What a fitting name for him, he IS very regal!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad your goat is ok. Along with everything else suggested, I would probably give him a shot of Banamine and B Complex and some Probios.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Now the sun is coming up I can see there are not as many punctures as I first thought. He does like as if he went 10 rounds with the champ and held more than his own! Thank you everyone for the advice I will keep posting his progress. He is pre

















tty sore right now wheich is to be expected but he looks damn good for going round and round with three dogs for at least a good 20 minutes which was almost his same size.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a brave boy. 

just really keep those wounds clean and dry. maybe shave off the hair where he was bitten so it'll be easier to clean and you can take a really good look to see what's going on.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The stress might be the biggest worry. Can you put them in at night until the dog problem is resolved? 
Good luck to you! (Beautiful boy, by the way!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor guy. 

If the dogs were on him for a while, he most likely has deep puncture wounds, excited dogs don't bite lightly when an animal is being attacked.
Watch for scabby and smelly area's for a while. You may have to shave the area's of any wounds. If you find them clean and flush with iodine/water, make a light tea color with it. 
Just doing topical creams, will not fight dog saliva bacteria if they are really deep punctures. Sometimes we don't see the punctures until they festure. 

If he hasn't had hid CD&T for a while, give him one or just a tetanus shot.


I agree with antibiotics for a week,flushing punctures, giving probiotics and a fortified vit B complex shot. No grain until he is acting better and not shock like.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Poor guy but what a brave little goatie he is for fending them off his girls for so long.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

My wife is a nurse she is trying to clean the wounds now but he is not cooperating so much for her. I think he is a little freaked out by the cups she has with warm water and warm soapy water. He is not eating anything except a couple of bites of alfalfa...I understand he is still stressed and a little in shock having a few little adrenaline dump shivers still. Thankfully his mo-hair Is starting to come back In making his coat pretty dense, I think that helped him a lot. I trained protection sport and agility dogs for years....all we have right now are two beagles though. Sounds like a good way to talk the wife into a Malinois puppy again or even an Anatolian. That will keep the dog issue solved once I handle it initially. 

My brother in law is coming over to stay with them while we are at work. Hes also going to have our paintball guns turned up and at the ready incase the villans return.

Tonight when I get home I will shave the areas and reclean them with betadine. Where is the least expensive place to get the anti-biotics, b complex, probiotics, etc? Anyone in So Ca Norco area know of the best place to go?

Again thank you everyone, I greatly appreciate the input and advise! We are newer to the goat world....raised bred and trained many dogs but these are our first goats other than relatives who have them but live far away.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

You might want to give him electrolytes. Happy bleats recipe is really good. It will give him energy which he probably needs. 

If you don't have a feed store around then Tractor Supply should have all of that. Sorry, I don't know your area specifically.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes he is a brave boy! I was impressed with how he even went as far as to protect me too. The German Shepherd lunged at me with a half committed lunge and was met head to head with a wicked head butt from Prince! The sent the GSD tail over tea kettle.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

I have about 10 feed stores within 5 blocks....I was just wondering if anyone from the area has experience with which one is better for goat issues


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Please tell me you called the sheriff? If not, you need to do it right now. You need it documented. You need the sheriff to go have a talk with your neighbor and maybe you go along. They need to be informed that they are going to pay for the vet bill. Call the vet out and see if he/she can be there in short order so that the sheriffs can hear from the vet the kinda damage was done. Explain to the sheriff the dogs were also trying to go after you when you tried to stop them from attacking your goat. I can not stress how important it is that you do this. If you goat comes down with a major infection due to the dog bite, which it very likely can, you need to have the law on your side or you are going to pay outta pocket. Not to mention if you dont confront the neighbor, they wont know and wont take steps to keep their dogs in. Which, even in county is not allowed. If it were me, Id also let them know, if their dogs entered my property again, they will be shoot.


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

*Best advise I can give you is >>>*

Write down everything that happened. Take pictures of all three goats, where they are kept and your fencing.

Then, take pictures and keep any receipts for any first aid items you HAD to buy for this.

Then, take nice clean and very clear pictures of any and all wounds on that buck. Before and after you have shaved the areas.

Call your local law and tell them what happened. Ask about laws and getting copies of the laws about predator dogs. I always had a copy of the local laws in my goat file! Needed it several times over the years! By doing it this way you will have a firm case if it ever goes to court. Had that happen several times also over 40+ years of raising stock.

If and WHEN those dogs do come back and you are forced to do what needs to be done ... you and yours will be protected!!

Never think that after you do what you MUST to protect your stock that that dog owner will NOT come after you with both barrels, and it will end up in court. Some dog owners think it is their right to allow their dogs to come and go wherever the dogs want ... and even kill your stock. After all they are ONLY BEING DOGS!

As a pet owner and lover, as a stock raiser and owner, as the person who worries and cries over the loss of any of my stock or pets ... I do have the right to expect ... and demand ... that others pay when their animals kill or maim or scare my animals on MY PROPERTY!

Have a paper trail already in your hand when you go find those owners of those dogs! And, when you speak to the law. And, make sure you can legally shot any predator dogs on your place BEFORE you do so.

Good luck! Shoot straight!


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

What a brave goat you have. I hope he heals up okay.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

TDG and Desert Rose thank you. I work for one of the local Sheriff's dept. But my hime is in the next county from where I work. I have aleeady been printing up the penal codes. I do have to find out the municipal codes for the county where I live. Had I known it was dogs when I first went out I would have packed heat. Hind sight and all... I am still trying to find out which neighbor/s these dogs belong to. I tried to follow them ready to beat on someones door at 3am who most likely does not speak english LOL. Thanks for the info I will be having a Deputy respond tonight when I get off work. You are right it is always best to have law enforcement aware ahead of time to straighten out the legal issues. My wife let me know that our male beagle went out and ran up to Prince a little while ago before she could stop him....Moose promptly got rammed so that tells me Prince still has some wits about him....might take him a little while to warm back up to Moose and Maggie our beagles. 

Our two does seem like they have very little stress over what happened....which is good because I believe both of them may be preggers right now. Again thank you everyone for the advice and well wishes! I am so glad I joined this messageboard you guys are a wealth of knowledge....and it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Btw CA law I can legally protect property esp. Livestock. Also there is justification with vicious predatory dogs. These same dogs I just found out have killed 15 of my neighbors chickens in the last two weeks, and my other neighbors chickens have disappeared within the last 2 months


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a problem that needs to be disposed of.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

maybe they're not even a neighbour's dogs...maybe they're a pack of ferals. but I definitely agree that they need to disappear. good luck!

I hope Prince heals up nicely. what a brave goat!!! he definitely deserves a LOT of extra lovings and cuddles, and treats when he's ready to eat.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

I know they belong to someone just not sure which house or houses. My neighbor does know though I will talk to him tonight.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Nearly all states allow the shooting of any threat animal to protect livestock. Most sheriffs will even tell you, dont even bother calling them unless there is property (livestock) damage and to just shoot the dogs.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Most law will also tell you to not just wound the dog. That you need to finish the deed if possible.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

BStock said:


> My brother in law is coming over to stay with them while we are at work. Hes also going to have our paintball guns turned up and at the ready incase the villans return.


*
If you are going to shoot at all, you need to shoot to kill.* Shooting a dog with a paintball gun is considered animal abuse in most places. But killing the dog outright is legal, especially because your animals already suffered an attack.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Well Prince has been a little more active this afternoon not a lot but a little. He has been eating and drinking some as well. Found out today that my neighbor on the opposite side had two of his cats killed last night and his little terrier was attacked as well. Tonight is going to be interesting.

View attachment 40536


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad Prince is doing better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would def. Keep up the B complex daily..it wil help his apitite and energy along with 2 cc tetanus antitoxin sub Q if you havent already.....here is the elctrolyte recipe..hopefully it will help him stay hydrated..the girls too..I would be giving them B complex as well...it is perfect for stress in goats..

Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BStock said:


> Well Prince has been a little more active this afternoon not a lot but a little. He has been eating and drinking some as well. Found out today that my neighbor on the opposite side had two of his cats killed last night and his little terrier was attacked as well. Tonight is going to be interesting.
> 
> View attachment 40536


It is very unfortunate and sad that you are having to deal with this. I truly hope that the owner gets his/her head out of their ass and does the right thing, but I'm not holding my breath as it sounds like this has been going on for quite some time. I agree with Stacykins, forget the paint ball gun and solve the problem. I feel bad for the dogs, but I feel worse for you and everyone else that has been placed in this situation. The whole problem could have been resolved so easily if the owners had simply accepted responsibility for their dogs and acted accordingly. Prince is definitely a keeper! Good for him, and I hope he is back to normal soon.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

BStock said:


> Yeah if those dogs ever venture back into my yard that will probably happen. Prince is doing good though he seemed glad I was sitting out there afterwards and was laying near me resting. I am going to be looking to see where thise dogs live and their owners will be getting a knock on their door!


 i doubt that will do much good ; our dog warden said to shoot them and not mention it to anyone.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I sure hear about goats being attacked by dogs too often. These sound like rogue dogs that need to be destroyed. I would do the three S's and be done with it myself. I am so very proud of your Prince. He was doing his job as herd sire and protecting his ladies and future babies. Kudos to him.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

How's Prince doing today?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Try to shave away some of the hair on the wound.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If all the neighborhood is having issues, I would have all of them complain about the dogs and their losses to authorities. 

I would definitely want to know who's dogs those are and have the owners pay for all the damage done.

As to the wounds. Any puncture wounds, I take iodine/water, make it into a very "light" tea color. DOn't use to strong or it will swell up the area.
I get a syringe and suck the iodine / water in it, then flush a few times.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep keep that cleaned out. I used a bottle with a point on it so I new right where the water was going. I would also get some Scarolet oil if you can, it is wonderful and really helps the healing.

I am sure it makes it a bit harder to shoot the dogs beings you work for the sheriffs department even if it is a different county.

I would for sure lock them up at night if possible to protect them at night.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

By last night and this morning he has been doing much better. Still sore only a slight limp on back right leg but no punctures on it just sore where he was gripped. He was back up standing guard this morning. Wounds look good. He was really good about letting me wash them out with soapy water and peroxide. Rinsed then flushed with iodine solution then then coated with antibiotic ointment. Right ear is a little puffy not much and warm. I am waiting til tonight to shave the area because he had enough last night didnt want to stress him to much. Gave him a good brushing which he leaned into..put his head against my chest and leaned into me. His appetite is growing again and he is drinking. Even started drinking from the hose when I was rinsing his wounds. None of his wounds are big enough or deep enough to need suturing. 

I know where two of the three dogs live for sure. 
Have not seen any of the three dogs out since so I know they are hurting especially the shepherd mix and the german shepherd. I have never seen a hit like what he gave that GSD except on discovery channel and national geographic! LOL He stood straight up on his back legs and put all 100lbs into it. 

All areas where the dogs could wiggle under the fence have now been staked down. I have several neighbors that are going to file complaints as well. Also CA law and civil code specifically mentions vicious, michievious, and nuisance dogs attacking mollesting bothering etc Angora and cashmere goats so I have the law on my side just unfortunately the Sheriff's dept does not respond to these so I have to work it through Animal Control and ASPCA. 

All in all Prince is starting to slowly show signs of his usual NOSY self. This is the goat that usually is trying to climb in the car when you get back from the grocery store just to see what you bought. I will add new pics tonight after I clean the wounds again


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Awww he sounds like a sweet heart!


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Nubianfan yes these dogs have the taste of blood and have started wreaking havoc in the neighborhood. I am putting a stop to them and going to do everything I can to hold their useless owners accountable. These people just leave them to wander the neighborhood and dont care for the dogs anyway. Can't blame the dogs for that...at first is seemed they we're eating the small animals they killed not they are starting to kill cats and other animals for sport and leaving the carcasses. All the neighbors have already said their comments will be, " oh really? I didnt hear anything!"


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm glad your boy is doing better. He sound like a really fabulous goat.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

He is! Lots of personality! He is always doing something to get attention and always has to know what everyone is doing. Including the neighbors who all throw him little treats from time to time.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

He really is sweet and gentle just looks big and scary with those gi-normous horns


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm totally in love with Prince! i'm so glad he's doing much better!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wonderful, he is better.  He is a sweetheart and a keeper.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

All in all Prince is starting to slowly show signs of his usual NOSY self. This is the goat that usually is trying to climb in the car when you get back from the grocery store just to see what you bought. I will add new pics tonight after I clean the wounds again[/QUOTE]
so glad prince is better! we have a nosey buckling too! so funny, he's just checking to make sure there is something special for him!! prince deserves something special for sure!!


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree with Stacykins. they will be back. What a brave boy you have. God love him!!!


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you again everyone for sharing your knowledge....I have another question for you guys. Im pretty sure that Snowy and Belle are expecting but can some of you guys confirm for me please...if so I cannot wait to see what Prince's kids will look like!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't tell by looking at the pooch, but I know you probably need to get closer pics and it wouldn't hurt to start a separate thread asking if they are pregnant to get people's attention.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> I can't tell by looking at the pooch, but I know you probably need to get closer pics and it wouldn't hurt to start a separate thread asking if they are pregnant to get people's attention.


Yes I agree. I can't see well enough to tell anything


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Those are Snowy I will have to take a better picture of Belles er um lady parts


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok I will gett better pics and start a new thread.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, poor Prince Glad he is better, he sounds like a Prince Sure is a handsome boy Hope you can put a stop to it..., some people...


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Dogs came back at 2:30am this morning. I got out in time to see it was the same three dogs but they scrambled as soon as I rounded the corner to the back. This time they got snowy. She has bites on her throat, back of neck, and chest between her front legs. So all three were biting at once. I was out in less than a min of the attack starting but was unable to get a shot off. Chased the dogs down the street in just my basketball shorts.....I was looking for a door to pound on. When I first got out there Snowy was on her side eyes wide open barely appeared to be breathing. I thought she was dead. I started running for the front gate to flank the dogs and I hear this blood curdling goat screams I spun and Snowy popped up screaming and running. Relieved I ran to the front gate and practically hurdled it and hit the street right behind the dogs. I ran after them for almost a half mile but lost them. My wife met me in the car and we looked some more but didnt find them. We got Snowys bleeding stopped and her calmed...she ate some alfalfa and is resting. Prince was pissed he didnt get a piece of thise dogs this time, so are the wife and I that we didnt either. Needless to say I will be spending a couple nights in a chair in the back. I love dogs but these three are going to fertilize my garden!


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Im starting to wonder now if Snowy has some fainting goat in her!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you own a firearm? Even a simple .22 will get the job done, as they are very much lethal if you hit heart, lung, or head. If you do and do not have children around, prop it near the back door (or door closest to the goats) with a loaded magazine at hand (not in the gun, because ANY safety can fail). Just know how to quickly pop it in and launch the first round in the chamber). I know where I live, it is unusual not to have a firearm about, hah!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's HORRIBLE! sounds like it's definitely time to get rid of these dogs!

how is Snowy doing?


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

I work in law enforcement...gun is always ready! Im now going to be spending part of my nights here in my nice comfy lawn chair in this dark corner of the farm where im sitting right now.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Snowy is doing ok now. She is sleeping but wakes every now and then and yells like she had a bad dream. Later this morning we will shave the wounds and clean them better. Did nit want to stress her anymore than she already was.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Stacykins said:


> Do you own a firearm? Even a simple .22 will get the job done, as they are very much lethal if you hit heart, lung, or head. If you do and do not have children around, prop it near the back door (or door closest to the goats) with a loaded magazine at hand (not in the gun, because ANY safety can fail). Just know how to quickly pop it in and launch the first round in the chamber). I know where I live, it is unusual not to have a firearm about, hah!


I ABSOLUTELY AGREE!! SHOOT THEM, BURY THEM AND SAY NO MORE!! IS THERE ANY WAY TO PUT ELECTRIC FENCE ALONG THE BOTTOM OF YOUR FENCE WHERE THEY ARE GETTING IN? THEY WILL RUN OFF AFTER THAT EXPERIENCE BUT I STILL SAY SHOOT!!


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Prince and Belle are staying pretty close to snowy. They are taking turns laying down and napping


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

poor goaties. 

stupid dogs, and even more stupid dog owners! gets me so mad.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope Snowy is ok.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

These three dogs will soon be extinct!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you can remember the breeds and look of em, get some like pictures off the net and make flyers. Lots and lots of flyers and post them everywhere asking if anyone knows who owns these dogs. Might also check with the locale vets and see if they may know who the owner is of the dogs.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm sorry this happened again to you. I hope this is the last time.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So sad to hear about your poor goats. I hope your stake out is successful! 
Do you have a barn that you can lock the goats in at night to keep them safe until you eliminate the dog problem?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

UGh..how scary!!!! So glad your snowy is doing ok..poor baby...Im a dog lover too but there comes a time when they are no longer dogs...just the wild animals killing my goats!!


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Wish I had a barn! I staked down the rest of the fence so if they do make it back it it will be harder for them to get out and away from me. I will be waiting. Going to clean Snowy up in a few min but she is up and doing ok....took a while to stop her bleeding


----------



## Glockowner (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your experience. 

Maybe a 22 rifle with sub sonic ammo to quiet things down some?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are having this problem. Please watch your doe for miscarriage. Prayers from PA.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yikes!!! That is my #1 nightmare I hope everything will be okay with your goats, and that the problem will find a permanent ending....


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

This is so sad to read about. People like that shouldn't have animals. Those would probably good dogs under better hands. Luckily your goats are in good hands


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Got Snowy all cleaned up and bathed. Only a couple of the wounds were deep punctures. Got them cleaned iodined antibiotic creamed and dressed. After that she stood out back drying off with her head high eyes closed enjoying the sunshine!

























And Prince is out and about more as well


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Dumb Dogs, even dumber dog owners. I hope you get them soon.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In these cases our animal control will loan out live traps. You then trap the dogs and shoot them, very easy. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad snowy is enjoying the sunshine...shes a lucky girl...and the buck looks better too : ) ...good luck catching the dogs....


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

A couple strands of electric right at dog chest level can do a lot for deterring stray dogs, if it's feasible for you.
They won't see it at night and should run right into it, a nasty jolt isn't worth dealing with to then get beat up by a tough buck!
My GSD scares off everything that doesn't respect our fence and honestly it's the only thing that he considers a barrier himself(needs some more work there :/)
The only problems with dogs in our yard have been local dogs from my BIL's and my MIL's, so we can't exactly tell our nieces we shot their dog 
But you have the right to protect your livestock


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Got some extra chainlink fence panels from my wifes grandmother made a temp...but secure pen out of the side lawn moved all three in. Now here I sit with my blanket hoping the Zombie Appocolyps doesnt start because I only brought 2 magazines with me! LOL


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Found the terrier mix today followed it home so I know which porch to drop that carcass off! J/K Got a good shovel handy!


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Sleeping peacefully....finally


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to find where at least one lives.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Shoot that dog dont drop the carcass off, bury it and dont say a word if they dont know what happened to it they cant find fault with you.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

True I will bury it fortunately CA does protect me from any repercussions from the dogs owners and holds them liable for twice my damage but that would be a civil matter and would take to long. My wife would like to just leave the carcasses on their doorsteps in the middle of the night LOL needless to say shes pissed. LOL its 4:30 here now time to get an hour and a half more sleep before work. Thank you everyone for the well wishes, concerns and most importantly the advice!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

glad you found the owner of one dog. i'm with your wife....if it were absolutely legal, i'd leave a dead dog on their door step...but digging a hole for those dang dogs is better than one for your goats!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> Shoot that dog dont drop the carcass off, bury it and dont say a word if they dont know what happened to it they cant find fault with you.


"Shoot, Shovel and Shut Up!"


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

To hell with wasting time with a shovel. Just toss that POS in the trash can.


----------



## blueeyedwolf1977 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just came across this post and see that there's been nothing written on it since the 19th...Just wondering how everything was going and if the problem was "taken care of"?

I hope all your babies are doing ok and that there hasn't been any new bad news


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

I have found where two of the dogs are from the biggest one the gsd is a stray and I believe animal control has picked her up. I have staked down all the fences so they cant get in anymore. I have also created a pen for them at night. Prince is almost 100% recovered. Snowy is still having a rough time she has some stiffness and soreness in her neck still and a couple of the punctures got a little infected so we have been treating that she is slowly getting better though. And on another note in the midst of all thos we have added another baby animal to the menagerie. A sweet little Pot Bellied Pig named Piggy Sue.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the goats are doing better. Piggy Sue is adorable!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute! Glad to hear that they are getting better


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Prince loves the neighbors pomagranite trees! Just before this he was halfway climbing the fence to get them.


----------



## BStock (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah Piggy Sue is turning out to be pretty sweet. She loves her belly rubbed and to root in the in blankets. Two days ago she had never been handled much and was pretty wild. Now she loves her crate and loves to cuddle.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm glad the goats are doing better and the problem is solved. Piggy Sue is adorable.


----------



## blueeyedwolf1977 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am so glad everything is going ok!! Piggy Sue is soooo cute!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

glad to hear the goaties are doing well! LOVE Piggy Sue!! She's adorable!


----------

